Ask HN: What's your favorite “read later” web tool? - vram22
======
refrigerator
I've used Pocket for quite a few years. Previously I don't think there's been
much difference between Pocket and competitors, but the new beta of their app
has good 'recommended' things for you to read, and lets you follow other users
to see the stuff that they 'recommend' \- pretty great way to get interesting
content.

~~~
vram22
Thanks, that does sound like it'd make Pocket more useful - both of those last
points.

------
1123581321
I used to be a heavy Instapaper user with its Kindle digests. Then I used
Amazon's bookmarklet to send articles to Kindle. Now I save articles as tasks
in Google Inbox because it's easier to see when they are piling up.

~~~
vram22
Nice idea about Google tasks.

~~~
1123581321
In Inbox, Google makes a little 'card' of the article with an autopreview of
the title and occasionally an image. It's helpful for scanning. And you can
just click the link without having to open the task details or copy-paste the
URL in the title.

------
Fastidious
I prefer Pocket ([https://getpocket.com/](https://getpocket.com/)). It is
clean, it works very well, and it is free. I use it under iOS and OS X.

~~~
vram22
Thanks. Had used it a bit a while earlier. Not sure why I stopped. Maybe due
to some phone issue. Will try it again.

------
speg
I use Safari's reading list on iOS and OS X.

~~~
vram22
Cool. I don't use a Mac though. Linux and Windows.

------
juriansluiman
Expecting a discussion or just a poll?

Anyhow, I prefer pocket. I have a Kobo ereader and it has perfect integration
with pocket. Every article I receive on my phone, laptop, tablet or get send
via email, I read via the ereader. It just works great.

Perhaps to mention, I am not using any of the tagging features. It just takes
more time to categorize than scrolling a list.

~~~
vram22
Thanks for the details.

>Expecting a discussion or just a poll?

Hoping for discussions, like what you have done, i.e. not just saying "I like
product Foo" but why.

------
nyddle
Pocket. I collect all interesting stuff there and read it through once a year
on winter holidays.

~~~
wirddin
Once a year? Those must be some really interesting posts :)

How many, though?

They have started this new Recommendation thing in the beta version, now this
makes sense.

------
vram22
I mean, a "read later" web tool that has the least friction in terms of use?
Things like Pocket, etc. Tried a few, not for long, don't know of many; would
appreciate hearing experiences of what worked for others.

------
tedmiston
Instapaper - notably because I can highlight and make private annotations on
all text. I find it helps to synthesize one's thoughts for discussion and
future reference.

------
J_Darnley
The unloaded tabs in my browser after it last crashed and bookmarks for things
I want to read again.

------
lovelearning
My preferred tool is Evernote. I love its multilevel categorization feature.

~~~
vram22
I've tried Evernote earlier (on mobile), found it seemed buggy.

------
dmuth
I'm a big fan of Instapaper (www.instapaper.com) myself.

~~~
vram22
Thanks! Will check it out.

~~~
vram22
I did know the name from a while back, but not sure whether I'd tried it
earlier or not. Will give it a whirl.

------
specifictso
This amazing thing called "bookmarks".

Changed my life tbh

~~~
marcolinux
Not sure if you are joking but I use bookmarks as my preferred read-later
tool.

Firefox helps a lot with sync, open all in tabs, bookmark all and click/drag
to reorder links.

I just put the link in "atHome" folder so to read it with more attention
at,you guessed, home. The folder "atWork" is reserved for links where I must
run some code, test some new library, etc due to more powerful machine. I have
another folder "daily", for sites I visit every day (hn, soylentNews,
hackaday, etc) and long posts eg with chapters (books, for instance); The
folder "Weekly", for low volume sites, basically comics.

This, together with some speed reading, BS skipping and troll detect works
very well, to the point Im often run out of things to read.

~~~
tedmiston
I always felt Firefox's Unsorted Bookmarks was a great inbox for articles to
read later or ones you're not sure whether to read yet. I'm kind of surprised
that concept hasn't made it Chrome or Safari. Likewise with bookmark tagging.

